# Can Someone Tell Me What Happened?



## avburns (Sep 4, 2006)

Quick backstory: I have 5 DTivo's, got R-15 because of DVR4U2 special. I thought I would try out the "other guy", but planned on using it primarily for its 100 additional hours of space. I figured I would never be in a position to bash the R-15 since the only time I would use it would be for marathons and such.

Okay, I taped the "Kyle XY" marathon using a SL no problem, except the shows didn't end and begin the way they should (but that's ABC Family's fault not DirecTV's). So, we're talking about 10 hours of programming max.

Today, I try to catch the bulk of the A&E "CSI: Miami" marathon. I manually set the times of these episodes, because some were out of order and I only wanted those from the first season sequentially.

I work third shift, get up around noon and notice the record light wasn't on. Hmm, I thought, isn't the marathon suppose to be all day.

I check the VOD and I don't see a single "CSI: Miami" recorded.

The History tells me: "This showing is over. This episode was recorded at 7:00a. This program recently expired and is no longer available."

Uh, what happened?

Thanking whoever in advance for their time and attention,

Adrian


----------



## avburns (Sep 4, 2006)

I was hoping someone would have said something about my little mishap. Well, anyway, it's become a moot point. I had DirecTV remove the R15 from my account. I'm waiting for one of their return kits and tried my hand at acquiring another DTivo via Ebay (since I now have additional lines thanks to the R15 install).

I appreciate the 60 or so people that the forum said looked at my thread and to anyone who was contemplating offering some solution/explanation to what happened to my recordings you got my thanks as well.

Adrian


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

avburns said:


> The History tells me: "This showing is over. This episode was recorded at 7:00a. This program recently expired and is no longer available


Wow, you the only one with an R-15 that the history gives so much detailed information. I need to double check mine when I get home as it used to be useless and only say cancelled for everyhting.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

avburns said:


> The History tells me: "This showing is over. This episode was recorded at 7:00a. This program recently expired and is no longer available."
> 
> Uh, what happened?


Weird, sound almost like a PPV expiring or like you ran out of space on the HD and everything else was set to keep until I delete and this was keep untill space needed. Either way sounds like it did this in error.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bobman said:


> Wow, you the only one with an R-15 that the history gives so much detailed information. I need to double check mine when I get home as it used to be useless and only say cancelled for everyhting.


I think he got this when he hit select on Canceled. That info gives you a little more but is still usally useless.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think he got this when he hit select on Canceled. That info gives you a little more but is still usally useless.


Wow! I didn't even know you could do that!!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

wohlfie said:


> Wow! I didn't even know you could do that!!


I don't believe you can...........at least my unit won't


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> I don't believe you can...........at least my unit won't


It should. I doesn't give you much info at all but if you go to the history and then highlight one of the entrys then hit select you will get a full page with a little blurb.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya and the little blurb on mine is still pretty useless lol Said this program has expired or something like that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That is true. Very useless.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It should. I doesn't give you much info at all but if you go to the history and then highlight one of the entrys then hit select you will get a full page with a little blurb.


Strange................when i hit select, nothing would happen. For curiousity sake, i reset and "low and behold", i now have a very useless "blurb".


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Strange................when i hit select, nothing would happen. For curiousity sake, i reset and "low and behold", i now have a very useless "blurb".


LOL, glad to hear you got your useless "blurb" back.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Speaking of useless blurbs. Has anyone (including developers) actually read the blurb at the bottom of the screen on an episode of a SL that won't record due to conflict? I can't remember the exact details, but it's something like:

"This episode will not be recorded due to a conflict with a higher priority recording. This episode will be recorded at 8:00pm."


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> LOL, glad to hear you got your useless "blurb" back.


And to think, i actually sacrificed guide data for this "wonderful feature". Ya just gotta "luv it".  :lol:

Glad i did this on my 2nd R15, as the wife would have been a "real happy camper" without her guide data. :eek2:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

walters said:


> Speaking of useless blurbs. Has anyone (including developers) actually read the blurb at the bottom of the screen on an episode of a SL that won't record due to conflict? I can't remember the exact details, but it's something like:
> 
> "This episode will not be recorded due to a conflict with a higher priority recording. This episode will be recorded at 8:00pm."


I have not seen that one yet................and please don't tell me i've gotta reset this sucker again, in order to see it. :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Nope, but you'll probably need to wait for enough data for your to do list to settle down. Just find an episode of a SL that is the loser in a 3-way-conflict and bring up the full details page.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

I actually did the "reset" last evening, so i should have a good bit of data now. Since i have never had any "conflicts" scheduled, maybe i'll give it shot, just to see this very "twisted-sounding" warning.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> "This episode will not be recorded due to a conflict with a higher priority recording. This episode will be recorded at 8:00pm."


Wow, No wonder it's a conflict, it conflicts it's self. Oxymoron comes to mind :lol:


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, here's one.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I had that happen once and then it just went back to normal on it's own.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> I had that happen once and then it just went back to normal on it's own.


What do you mean by "normal"? It always looks like this when it's in the To Do List as a non-recordable conflict. The alternative (which happens far more often due to the limit) is it's not in the to do list at all, and you have no idea whether it's going to record or not.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> OK, here's one.


Maybe it's not a conflicting statement?

"This episode will not record becuase it conflicts with Frasier, a higher priority program. This episode is set to record at 12:00a."

Maybe the second part is suppose to mean it's suppose to record at 12:00a not that it will? It just says set. Set doesn't mean will does it. Either way it's confusing.

Walters, why is your screen black? That should all be blue.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Maybe the second part is suppose to mean it's suppose to record at 12:00a not that it will? It just says set. Set doesn't mean will does it.


Not on an R15. 



> Walters, why is your screen black? That should all be blue.


Crappy TV in the bedroom, I guess (and maybe darkened even more by taking a picture of it in a dark room).


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> Not on an R15.


:lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> What do you mean by "normal"? It always looks like this when it's in the To Do List as a non-recordable conflict. The alternative (which happens far more often due to the limit) is it's not in the to do list at all, and you have no idea whether it's going to record or not.


Sorry was referring to something else.


----------



## thirdey3 (Sep 9, 2006)

"This episode will not record becuase it conflicts with Frasier, a higher priority program. This episode is set to record at 12:00a."

This doesnt contradict itself, just doesn't make itself clear as to what it is talking about.

"This episode will not record" is talking about the flip your house show... "This episode is set to record at 12:00" is talking about the Frasier episode you have set to automatically record.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Nope, that's not it.

I found one last night where the show that was not going to record started at 11:30 and the higher priority one (which was an hour) started at 11:00. It said "This episode is set to record at 11:30" (which could only refer to the one that was not going to be recorded).

Nice try, though (sort of).


----------

